# Cat needs a chew toy?!



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I was wondering if this was normal behaviour? My cat wants to chew things  He rubs his teeth up against my hands. I put some pegs on the bottom of the clothes drier and he chews them. Is this normal? I've giving him a raw chicken wing in the hope that he would chew on that but he doesn't seem interested. I recently gave him some dried food to see how he would react to that and he loved it. He always wants some. But I'm trying to only give him wet food. Should I get him a chew toy? The only ones I can find are for dogs. Are there dental sticks for cats  

Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hope there is cause my kitten needs one as well.He is at the moment chewing on a squeaky toy for a puppy(only when he is supervised)You have my sympathy I think it is because he is teething.I think I have heard some one say that you can fill a kong(meant for a v.small dog/puppy)with wet food and they have to work to get it out dont know if that would help.Good luck.I will watch this thread to see if there is an answer.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Isla! said:


> Should I get him a chew toy? The only ones I can find are for dogs. Are there dental sticks for cats
> 
> Thanks


there's a range of cat toys called "PET STAGES" and they have special toys designed for teething and chewy kittens. They're not cheap... two small toys will be about 4 or 5 quid... but I do like them (well the kittens like them). Just make sure you get the ones designed for chewing/teething... some of the the other toys in the range are designed for other purposes.

here's the link so you see what they look like... my own adult cats like the fishy fun and stole it all the time of the last kittens I fostered. The cat-nip chew ring was a sucess too. They are pricey but they do last. Other cat toys to consider for chewy cats (teething kittens) are some of the KONG range. The nylon Hugga Wubba seems to a fave for kitties with attacks of the chews. Again not cheap, around 5 quid each, but again they last well.

http://www.petstages.com/cats-chewing-menu.html

oh and I forgot to add... yes, for some cats chewing is just the way they are and will stay with them throughout their lives. Others stop after they mature into adult cats. Be happy it's just clothes pegs, lol... I have a 9 yr old that will chew shoes or handbags if I left them lying... and no cable in my house is safe with her.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Petstages Toys for example


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Petstages Toys for example


oh stop it you


----------



## Isla! (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks or all your replies! He isn't a kitten, I got him a month a go, he was a stray and the vet thinks he is about 2 yrs old. I think he is a bit bored and has a serious kill instinct! I have been looking at the Kong wubba thingy and will be getting that. He loves to pounce and every fishing pole toy I bought has lasted a week before he has totally destroyed it  He's not interested in ball type toys, he has barley touched his cheese chaser. I just saw a toy called undercover mouse which looks cool. But it's a bit expensive and I think he would ware it out too quickly


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

A few suggestions for toys, for a cat with the killer instinct...

Great deals on cat toys at zooplus: Cat Dangler Pole Bird with Genuine Feathers Excellent at only £1.99. I just bought two and all 5 kitties love it! But I will say if you let your cat catch it, it wont take long for it to be destroyed. So keep it high and move it fast :lol: However if the feathers do get pulled from it, they do slip back in nicely.

Trixie Laser Pointer at zooplus Most cats love a lazer, and I can imagine these are also great for those killer cats 

Great Bargains at zooplus on Trixie Cat Toys!: Cat Activity Turn Around This is a new addition to Zooplus, and I will be trying it next month. Looks like fun and for a cat that likes treats, I imagine it will keep them occupied for a while.

As for treats ... Great deals on pet snacks and food at zooplus: Dokas Chew Snack Chicken Breast with Fish

Not only are they simply dried meat, they take a few minutes for the kitties to chew (takes kittens a bit longer :lol. Much better than dry biscuit treats that are mostly swallowed whole!

There are other things you can try to keep kitty amused. Pets @ Home do a remote control mouse. Great fun, but about £10 and you will only be able to use it for short periods, and no doubt the wire would get chewed off if any longer.

Sounds like your kitty needs lots of entertainment!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Isla! said:


> Thanks or all your replies! He isn't a kitten, I got him a month a go, he was a stray and the vet thinks he is about 2 yrs old. I think he is a bit bored and has a serious kill instinct! I have been looking at the Kong wubba thingy and will be getting that. He loves to pounce and every fishing pole toy I bought has lasted a week before he has totally destroyed it  He's not interested in ball type toys, he has barley touched his cheese chaser. I just saw a toy called undercover mouse which looks cool. But it's a bit expensive and I think he would ware it out too quickly


the petstages chew toys aren't just for teething kittens... they are also for chewy cats. My 9 yr old is a chewer, the petstages chew toys are perfect for chewy older cats.


----------

